# Emperor 400 worth 70$??



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Is this worth the money for my 55g filter?? http://anchorage.craigslist.org/for/975282420.html


----------



## rebel2004nay (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, yes, it's worth that much. I've used this filter and was pleased with it.

But just because it's worth that much, doesn't mean you should pay that much, considering there are so many ways to get an Emperor 400 for much cheaper? You can get one on ebay in the 40 dollar range.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

so what would u do?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

o ya ebay is lookin good i only have 190$ on me and i still need sand,rocks,plants,fish,heater and a couple of red bulls to finish this tank


----------



## rebel2004nay (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd check ebay, bigalsonline, thatpetplace, or petsolutions before buying fish supplies locally.

Obviously, there are some things that make sense to buy locally--tanks, substrate, fish, etc. But for most things, I would buy online. Even when you factor in shipping costs, it is still almost always cheaper to buy online for most major purchases, like filters, pumps, and so forth.

That said, if there is a great deal on craigslist and I can get a product locally, I'd go that route. But $75 isn't a great deal for an Emperor 400. It's a fair price, but it's not a great deal.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Good gawd!

Craigslist can be gougingly expensive, and that's a prime example!

Go to Drs. Foster and Smith (drsfosterandsmith.com). Get a brand new Emp 400 for like $40-50. eBay is good, too... but it gets pricey if you're shipping things from a bunch of different places.

For big, pricey items like filters and heaters, I get most things from F&S.

-Ryan


----------



## truck_317 (Oct 9, 2008)

go to kensfish.com they have them for 43 bucks i am looking at getting one in the next couple of months


----------



## lonnyzone (Nov 17, 2003)

Go get a Aquaclear instead, have both, AC is much better.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The Emp 400 is a good filter, but I prefer the AC110's...

But either say $70 is too much to pay for a 400~500 gph HOB...


----------



## RippinLipp (Dec 22, 2008)

Man you need to live by me. I have these and 4 more boxes of filters. AC 500. Emp 400, and everything in between. I would let an Emp 400 go for $30. Oh yeh I got all these for free


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

lol, looks like a corner in my garage!


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

RippinLipp said:


> I would let an Emp 400 go for $30. Oh yeh I got all these for free
> 
> $30? I hope you would clean it up a little.


----------



## RippinLipp (Dec 22, 2008)

for you I would go the extra mile


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

lol ya i might get a AC110 they are like 40$ here or so


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

you can find it cheaper........


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

I just bought a brand new emp 400 online for 45$.... so they are definitely much cheaper than $70... especially used?! sheesh. I love the ep 400, have it on a 55g currently and this 2nd will be going on my new 75g as well as a magnum 350.

Look around online at the retailers listed in the reviews sections. if you still have problems finding an AC or Emp for 40$ish feel free to send a PM and I'll show you a few retailers on the review sites that have them at that price.


----------



## pbyrley (Jan 23, 2008)

Emperor 400 is on sale for $48.39 plus shipping today (1/9/09) at a large pet related online source.


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Yes its ON SALE at big alsonline for 49 Bucks and the AC500 is ON SALE for 90 Bucks!


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i just emailed some folks and might get a fluval canister or the emp 400 will post on progress


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i am going to see what size but it is 60$


----------

